
Hawaiian pizza - kidzik
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawaiian_pizza
======
acd
The interesting fact is that hawaiian pizza was invented in Canada. You might
have guessed from the name Hawaiian Pizza came from Hawaii.

Another similar is Danish bread which was not invented in Denmark but in
Vienna.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danish_pastry](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danish_pastry)

~~~
eboyjr
It would be interesting to know why they get these country names. And I would
guess most people here know that french fries were created in Belgium.

------
ahartmetz
Obviously US pizza eaters are very weird people. Their least favorite toppings
are pineapple, anchovies and _mushrooms_. Not liking mushrooms on pizza is
just wrong.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
It's impossible cook a fresh mushroom dry on top of a pizza, so they make the
cheese watery. Precooked like carmelized onions are good but few places do
that

------
rectangletangle
Caesar salad is a Mexican dish, created by and Italian chef, targeted toward
American consumers.

~~~
jpster
How so Mexican?

~~~
pulisse
It was invented and popularized at a hotel in Tijuana.

------
rosege
For those of you that like Hawaiian pizza try adding prawns/shrimp to it. Its
a very good combo!

------
stygiansonic
There’s a few of these types of things in Canada.

Boston Pizza: Started in Edmonton

New York Fries: Originated in Brantford, ON

------
oldmancoyote
Ha! Talk about shameless cultural appropriation. There ought to be a law.

~~~
monksy
Death penalty for those who make Hawaiian pizza? I think that's the only
acceptable punishment. :)

~~~
ai_ja_nai
Here's a much better one: mandatory melted cheese in their fruit salad (due to
their criminal misuse of pineapple)

------
tomcam
I make it with pineapple, cashew, garlic, and red onions.

------
sonnyblarney
In France they put Egg on pizza, like you have a big ole fried egg in the
middle. I find that crazy. Whilst Pineapple might seem odd ... it's amazing.

~~~
Latty
I never really got why pineapple on pizza is considered weird - at least here
in the UK it's common to get a gammon steak with pineapple on it, or have
roast pork with apple sauce which is a similar concept. I can get not liking
it if it isn't your thing, but I don't think it is a particularly odd topping.

~~~
Ibethewalrus
There’s also a Mexican taco with pineapple as a topping, eaten pretty much
anywhere

~~~
wavefunction
Taco al pastor and it's the result of Lebanese immigrants to Mexico bringing
the doner kebab/shawarma "trompo" and applying it to pork.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_pastor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_pastor)

